# Sky Question (Can I use this option)



## djsim (8 May 2009)

Hello Guys, (sorry for the long post)

I dont know what to do. I have currently have sky (basic package) for two years. I also have Setanta sports. I am "annoyed" that my parents have chours and get setanta ireland as part of the basic package. Most of the football games are on setanta ireland and not setanta 1 or 2. Why should I pay extra to see one or two games more games a year? By the way, I dont have a landline.

My plan is either: 

1) Cancel Sky - Get chours in with sky sports - that way I will get to see most of the games and it will cost me around the same price. Can I get chorus mulitroom without phoneline?

2) Cancel Sky - get my partner to take out Sky in her name and get the "new customer" deals and use my old Sky box as a second box - Will this work?

3) Try to barther with Sky and tell them I will stay with them and take out Sky Sports if the give me Setanta Ireland free, and I want a second box for the €7.37 a month as new customers get? - have I a chance in hell in getting this?

I am interseted in hearing from ye guys!!!

Thanks,
James.


----------



## Perplexed (20 May 2009)

You might have if you say you're going to cancel otherwise. It's worth a try !


----------



## Smashbox (20 May 2009)

My OH rang them to cancel the package, they gave him 3 months free. A year later its still there.


----------



## colm (21 May 2009)

Sky seem to be much more flexible than they used to be. I rang recently to chang movie packages. They gave me second movie package for just 80c a month


----------



## MaryBe (21 May 2009)

colm said:


> Sky seem to be much more flexible than they used to be. I rang recently to chang movie packages. They gave me second movie package for just 80c a month


 
What do you mean by "second movie package"?


----------



## djsim (21 May 2009)

Thanks for the replies. 

I would stay with Sky only for the fact that i have to pay to get Setanta Ireland, wheres with Chorus I dont.

I will give them a ring later sure and see what they can do for me. Be worth a try


----------



## Locke (21 May 2009)

djsim said:


> Hello Guys, (sorry for the long post)
> 
> I dont know what to do. I have currently have sky (basic package) for two years. I also have Setanta sports. I am "annoyed" that my parents have chours and get setanta ireland as part of the basic package. Most of the football games are on setanta ireland and not setanta 1 or 2. Why should I pay extra to see one or two games more games a year? By the way, I dont have a landline.
> 
> ...


 
Hiya

My plan is either: 

1) Cancel Sky - Get chours in with sky sports - that way I will get to see most of the games and it will cost me around the same price. Can I get chorus mulitroom without phoneline?

*As far as I know, Sky have bought up Five of the Six Premier League Packages for next year with Setanta only getting one. So majority of Games will be on Sky starting 09/10 Season*

*Info: [broken link removed]*

2) Cancel Sky - get my partner to take out Sky in her name and get the "new customer" deals and use my old Sky box as a second box - Will this work?

*They may fall for this, but I'd imagine you OH would have to run a sceil about just moving in for Sky to be convinced they are not getting hoodwinked.*

3) Try to barther with Sky and tell them I will stay with them and take out Sky Sports if the give me Setanta Ireland free, and I want a second box for the €7.37 a month as new customers get? - have I a chance in hell in getting this?

*You said you don't have a land line? You need a Phoneline for a Second Box. (Found that out today myself when trying to sort our installation.)*

*Hope that helps somewhat.*


----------



## silvermints (21 May 2009)

Locke said:


> Hiya
> 
> My plan is either:
> 
> ...


 

The new contracts come into effect in the season 2010/2011 next season will be the same as this.


----------

